# My Off-season Mass Journal - Make me a BEAST



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*xxx*


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I like you style Aaron 

Subscribed.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

how do you subscribed mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TopGun said:


> how do you subscribed mate?


 Thread tools at the top - Subscribe to thread.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Aaron will you be working with Paul in your off season now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guys

GHS - No, i will be working alone in the offseason.

While i am sure Paul would offer valuable insight i am wanting to cut my teeth at taking more responsibility over my own diet and training.

Paul will be brought in again (if he'd be happy to) for prepping me for the 2011 shows i have in mind


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome work ethic mate, you've proven your more than capable, all the best bro


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this year off will be a hard one believe me,i did the same sort of thing as you in 2006,did the first timers and then did the show you just did at the other end of the year,was easy to stay focused all year as you always have an end goal in sight and the ever present feeling of needing to look a certain way by a certain date in time.

Come 2007 and initially it was easy,was on a high off the back of the novice Brits and into the first part of the year i was helping rs007 prep for his first shows so that was keeping the feeling going for me,after that things fell to bits tho as with no show to focus on the hunger soon takes a kick in the balls,its very hard to stay 100% motivated and on the ball when taking a year out to put on size,speaking from experience.

I'm also out next year to get more size on for 2011 and dreading it already as just the remainder of this year has been hard enough to stay motivated,never mind another 12 months of it lol

Saying that attending shows always gets the fires burning,so i just need to make sure i go to one every week from now till 2011 lmao


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Totally amazing transformation, 12 months solid mass building!, you going to be huge for 2011 going on how much dedication you've already shown. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman - i totally understand what you're saying mate... no show usually means no end point or no burning fire under the ass to get sh1t done in a timely manner. "It can hold till tomorrow" factor...

But the fire is well and truelly under my ass i know with this one, i have goals to achieve in the offseason that revolve around my lifts.

180kg bench for reps (1 could press 175kg for 2 last year)

250kg squat (i squatted 230kg last year)

280-300kg deadlift

I love heavy lifting, those who have seen my youtube vids (look under the username of aaronhallett82) can testify how i love throwing up a good PB session 

A year off competing is a blessing and a curse as i want to raise my profile in the amatuer ranks by competing but cannot do this without the size required to win the shows that raises the profile, catch 22 lol.

I will be attending a fair amount of shows supporting friends or reporting for muscletalk.co.uk if the opportunities arise again.

Either way, what i do in 2010 will determine how well 2011 goes


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Just watched your videos - no wonder your legs are awesome. Squats like that


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

cant wait for this to get going!!


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Have you thought about powerlifting/strongman training?

Loads of good guys local to you, and the density they have has to been seen to be believed


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

You competed at 14st 6lbs at the weekend mate so what goal have you set yourself in terms of contest weight for 2011? Or are you ignoring the scales and just focusing on improving what you consider you weaker bodyparts?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dale_flex said:


> You competed at 14st 6lbs at the weekend mate so what goal have you set yourself in terms of contest weight for 2011? Or are you ignoring the scales and just focusing on improving what you consider you weaker bodyparts?


weighing scales will be gaining dust in the corner, been there before chasing pounds and ounces...led me down a dark path to obesity thinking pounds = prizes lol.

focus is soley on bringing up the back and other areas...here's my devised workout plan

So far:

*MON - Back (thickness)*

Bent Rows

T-Bars

Deads

DB Rows

*TUES - Chest/Abs*

Bench Press

Incline DB Press/Smith press (alternate)

Dips

DB Flys

Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches

*WED - Legs*

Squats - 15 repppers

Leg Press

Leg Extensions

Hamstring Curls

S.L.D.L's

Standing Calve raises

Sitting Calve Raises

*THURS - Back (lats) / Biceps/Abs*

Chins

Close Grip pulldowns

Low Pulley rows

Standing Barbell Curls

Seated DB Curls

Cable Curls on preacher bench

Hanging leg raises

Crunches

*FRIDAY - Shoulders/Triceps*

Standing OH Press

DB Press

DB Laterals

Rear DB Lateral / Facepulls (superset)

Skulls

Dips

Tricep Pushdowns (rope or V-BAR)

*SAT-SUN -OFF*

I love low volume heavy work so most of these will be 4 sets of 6-8 reps. AK will remember how easy it looks on paper but how much this can really test your limits.

Legs will be hit with the mother of all intensity, back to 15 reppers... these make my legs grow like roses in a bucket of horse **** lol.

Back is my priority so it will be hit hard after a weekend of rest and repair.

I backed off arms thinking i had enough size, well my arms looked small compared to some of the guys on stage at the finals so time to bring them up.

Abs need a lot of work as they are rather 2D, they need some mass to bring out the ridges and contours of a good midsection


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

Very good transformation mate, well done, your calves and hams are very impressive aswell. When you say 4 sets 6-8 reps will that be all with a constant poundage and will they all be to failure? Or will you build the poundage throughout that rep range up to one final heaviest set?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers Paul!

I work with the heaviest weight i can handle on all sets, all to failure...

If i can do another rep, i will.... and then up the weight the next week so i struggle always to complete a set.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Subscribed mate


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best with this buddy 

Told you over 1 year ago... beast in the making


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

All the best in your quest for greatness mucker. It looks like a good plan you have there. I bet you will have itchy feet though when the shows start again next year.

:rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Sweetchops!

Wise decision. You really have had an incradible 1st year and no one can deny you that. You have some phenomonal bodyparts to die for, but you wisely also know you have some weaknesses which because of your great strong points are actually accentuated. Working hard on bringing these up for 12 months will brings some show stopping results.

What's the off season banter rule? ;0) x


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

should be a very good thread, subscribed!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

good luck with everything, it'll be really interesting to see how you progress over the next year or 2. enjoyed your youtube vids hope every now & then you'll post more so we can see your progress. :rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jonno said:


> All the best in your quest for greatness mucker. It looks like a good plan you have there. I bet you will have itchy feet though when the shows start again next year.


Cheers mate! I probably will as i intend to attend as many shows as i can enxt year to broaden my horizons on how most of the shows are run and the talent around!



ElfinTan said:


> Hey Sweetchops!
> 
> Wise decision. You really have had an incradible 1st year and no one can deny you that. You have some phenomonal bodyparts to die for, but you wisely also know you have some weaknesses which because of your great strong points are actually accentuated. Working hard on bringing these up for 12 months will brings some show stopping results.
> 
> What's the off season banter rule? ;0) x


Hey tan!!! :thumb:

Thank you, i remember Paul G's critique and he was bang on (as he is lol).

The last year has been a busy and productive one so 2010 will be used to bring all these jigsaw pieces together to make something bigger and better!

Offseason, all graaaavy :laugh:



gold95 said:


> good luck with everything, it'll be really interesting to see how you progress over the next year or 2. enjoyed your youtube vids hope every now & then you'll post more so we can see your progress.


My missus has bought me a video camera for that very specific reason and she's chomping at the bit to film me hitting the PB's lol. Very lucky to have someone so supportive!



Cluk89 said:


> should be a very good thread, subscribed!


cheers cluk!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

wow huge legs and nearly 20 stone. how tall are you mate?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> wow huge legs and nearly 20 stone. how tall are you mate?


He's not 20st anymore mate, only in his bulked up photos 

IB while at uni today we were working on computers n the subject of bbing came up (obv cos of my amazing gunnage) n this guy was asking me about it. He started showing everyone pics of Michael Phelps and then Ronnie Coleman - got all the obvious reactions from girls, whom I promptly told to STFU n respect Ronnie's authoritoire! :lol:

Anyway, I thought I'd show him ur transformation pics from the other thread. Started off with your fat pic; "This is what he looked like this time last year"..."This is him dieted down for the first show"..."and this is him at the second show" - POW - *side chest, lights out!* "Urgh, too muscley" said the fat girl sitting next to me. So, among the overly-fat, uneducated and ill-informed female community, IB, you are officially too muscley! :lol:

Sort it out mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Subscribed, look forward to this one!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMFAO Alastttair, i take that as a compliment!!! 

My missus loves my size (keep thoughts clean!) and looking forward to me getting bigger lol.

Hey rick, you and me both!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll have to agree with Alastair on this occassion, my work colleagues thought you were too muscley too and ask why i'd want to look like that

:lol: :lol:

You got a City Gym hoody yet? I'm needing another hoody as it's getting nippy even for my fat self but need to gauge the sizes from what i've got and what you might have :whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> LMFAO Alastttair, i take that as a compliment!!!
> 
> My missus loves my size (keep thoughts clean!) and looking forward to me getting bigger lol.
> 
> Hey rick, you and me both!!


Yeah it's never a bad thing to be too "muscley" mate lol, but it was a tad annoying that someone would dismiss such an amazing transformation like that. What was I expecting though seriously? You'd think everyone could appreciate something like that but I guess not. I'll get you a pic of her transformation from the last year and see if you think she's "too fat" :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I love it when women say to me that they think Paul is 'horrible/disgusting' blah blah blah! My response is usually 'And you think he wants to fck your fat/skinny ass for what reason?'


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you have probably made one of the best transformations ive seen on this board. keep up the good work mate ill be following. lol i remember those michelin man pictures of you at 19stone, you look much better at 14.5. your legs are definitely your strongpoint! especially quads


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

HEH HEH, exactly... just because i dont appeal to you, what makes you think i remotely like you??!!! 

Cheers big dom, trust me, no intentions to go to 19+ stone of lard again!

Proposed Bulking Diet (critique welcome!)

WAKE: 05:30AM

2 scoops BSD Protein Concentrate

CARDIO: 45mins Walking

MEAL 1: 06:00

10 Scrambled eggs (10 egg whites, 2 yolks)

100g Oats

20g Raisins

Multi Vits

Meal 2: 08:30

200g Chicken

100g Basmati Rice

Green Veg

15ml Udos Oil

Meal 3: 11:00

200g Chicken

200g Sweet Potato

Green Veg

15ml Udos Oil

Meal 4: 13:00

200g Chicken

100g Basmati Rice

Green Veg

15ml Udos Oil

Meal 5: 15:00

100g Oats

50g Peanut Butter

2 scoops BSD Protein Powder

TRAIN: 16:00

PWO: 17:30

BSD PWO Complete

Meal 7: 19:00

150g chicken

150g cod fillet

Large Jacket Potato

Green Veg

Udos Oil

Meal 8: 21:30

2 scoops BSD Protein Powder

50g Peanut Butter

TOTALS:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Great diet mate, everything covered! Reckon you'll do alright on close to 6000cals though? Obv you know your body tho... I like the ratios mate, looks like a great plan to me; what did you decide to go with for your rebound?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Diet looks spot on to me. Best of luck for 2010.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Keeping things clean, last bulk i had protein bars, roast potatos, roast parsnips, fish n batter, white pasta...lol

How do you mean on doing alright with close to 6k cals, you think too much or too little?

Its a 1st draft so please comment n pick holes.

Rebound is a simple 750mg test, 400mg deca, 40mg dbol (ED)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Keeping things clean, last bulk i had protein bars, roast potatos, roast parsnips, fish n batter, white pasta...lol
> 
> How do you mean on doing alright with close to 6k cals, you think too much or too little?
> 
> ...


Yeah I just meant would that be too many calories for you mate? From what I've seen you look like a meso-endo, so probs gain muscle v well but also gain fat fairly easily and don't have the fastest metabolism in the world (though not slow by any means). I know you're carrying a lot of mass mate; just wondered if you've hit those sort of numbers before and how you've done on it.

Your proposed diet is very similar to mine in terms of ratios; you just have about twice as much of everything lol, but I personally find I get on best with a moderate-high fat, high protein and moderate carb diet. ATM I'm hitting about 35-40g carbs, 45-50g protein and about 20g fat per meal, except brekkie which is 70g carbs and last meal which doesn't have any. Works out around 280/280/120 on training days, and about 3800cals. I've played around but find I work best this way. It's essentially my cutting diet (CKD-style) but with about 40g carbs added to every meal. If progress slows I'll just up the carbs a bit and keep fat and protein fairly constant for now I reckon.

You'll probs want to stay within around 20-30lbs of contest condition I assume so you can just try it for now and if you need to cut anything back you can I guess. For someone with your mass I imagine you'll defo need over 4500 a day, but I know that Dorian for example only ate 6000 and he was obviously very big lol (perhaps apples and oranges though?). No holes to pick at all mate except for the calorie level, but that's merely a theoretical hole I'm picking - you'll probably be fine on that level as you're carrying a good amount of size now and your body's gonna be sucking up all the nutrients it can!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i agree, if i do notice an overspill i will back down on the carbs...

planned cut down to 75g of basmati, 25g peanut butter and a medium sized spud for dinner.

To be honest i competed at 205lbs, if i was RIIIIGHT down on conditioning this would of been 190-195lbs...

I am looking at adding size so i will be competing at 220-230lbs so dont want to be going over 260lbs.

I'll be monitoring the fat and condition every step of the way, its a long journey so plenty of time to tweak and get things nailed. This is new territory for me, bulking thats not a see food diet lol.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i agree, if i do notice an overspill i will back down on the carbs...
> 
> planned cut down to 75g of basmati, 25g peanut butter and a medium sized spud for dinner.
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same mate. When I did my first cycle I thought "the gear will turn all this food into muscle", so just ate like a fcuking horse! Put on lots of quality mass, but plenty of fat as well. I could have probably gained just as much muscle with about 15lbs less fat if I'd have been more conservative.

Recently I took a layoff from bbing (no job, no cash lol) and lost a lot of weight but leaned out a bit as well. Now I've just started training and started a new cycle I gauge how I look in the mirror every day to see if anything needs adjusting. Just doing that for the last 3 weeks has meant that I've been able to gain loads of size back and reduce my bf%. Last time if I didn't gain 1lb a week I'd eat loads more for the next week, but it was mostly dead weight! Big lesson learned there for both of us I think - it really does take a good long while to lay down lbs of quality tissue. The leaner you stay the longer you can keep bulking and obv if you're giving yourself over a year off you'll have to monitor progress very carefully so as not to have to cut the bulk short.

Best decision I've ever made was to forget about the scale mate; I couldn't care less what I weigh now; as long as I'm getting bigger/ leaner that's all that matters. I read you've binned the scales for now - great decision IMO  . You looked great before you started your 2nd diet mate so it's probs a case of maintaining that sort of condition throughout the next year - IE still have cuts in your legs etc and still look like a bber


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good to me pal altho i think maybe pulling a little carbs from breaky and adding tem in pre bed would go well but thats just me.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Gd luck for next year mate, those are brave words saying ul destroy everyone in what will be only ur second competitive season


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff, will be looking forward to reading this and watching the changes.

Just have to hope you do "smash the ever lasting s**t out" out of your competitors or you will look a tad presumptuous :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

XJPX said:


> Gd luck for next year mate, those are brave words saying ul destroy everyone in what will be only ur second competitive season





LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, will be looking forward to reading this and watching the changes.
> 
> Just have to hope you do "smash the ever lasting s**t out" out of your competitors or you will look a tad presumptuous :lol:


LOL, give over you two.... its just a bit of tongue in cheek banter like you see boxers go through before a fight.

Where's the fun in saying "i hope to just improve on my last showing and love and peace to everyone" :tongue: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats the spirit 

Well I have enjoyed your journals, hope this one is as good as the others. Picture updates planned every few months?

300lbs here we come! :lol:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

do you plan on sticking with nabba or go down the ukbff road?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha fair enuff...I retract my comment then


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Thats the spirit
> 
> Well I have enjoyed your journals, hope this one is as good as the others. Picture updates planned every few months?
> 
> 300lbs here we come! :lol:


Pics will be taken every few months along with videos of PB's :thumbup1:



GM-20 said:


> do you plan on sticking with nabba or go down the ukbff road?


I plan on competing with NABBA and the UKBFF. It only gets tricky when someone gains qualification for the UKBFF finals as that rules out any NABBA shows afterwards that year.

Theoritcally i can do both as Mike King's NABBA south (my area) is early april and if all things go well, the NABBA finals is May.

After May i would be free to compete in attempt to qualify for the UKBFF finals



XJPX said:


> Haha fair enuff...I retract my comment then


heh heh, some things are not to be taken literally :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*BACK IN THE GYM!*

*
*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back (thickness)

1st session back after my show so taking it easy

Bent Rows

*warm up*

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

DB Rows

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

T-Bar Rows (close grip)

90kg - 6 reps

105kg - 6 reps

105kg - 6 reps

105kg - 6 reps

Deadlifts

200kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

Happy with this, numbers not as low as i thought they would be... can go much higher on all lifts but reigned the enthusiasm in as my joints/tendons are still weak from the prep.

Laughed through most of the rest periods as out of everything my glutes ached more than the back!!

Good to be back in the gym


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

some good strength their pal im looking forward to watching u hit some PR's as i have been doing this alot lately and concentrating on getting stronger and its fun.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Are you a beast yet????


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly said:


> some good strength their pal im looking forward to watching u hit some PR's as i have been doing this alot lately and concentrating on getting stronger and its fun.


cheers bud, i do find fun in seeing the lifts get heavier and heavier.

Tonight i'll see where my bench is at, i want that 180!

last bulk i managed 175 for 2 reps



ElfinTan said:


> Are you a beast yet????


no, more of a evil looking chipmunk :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n Abs

Bench

120kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

Happy with this, havent flat benched in a long while so playing a game of 'where am i' lol. Could do more reps but left it as that for this week.

Next week i'll go to 150kg.

DB Incline Press

110lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

Again, could do more reps, just taking it easy. 120lbs next week

Dips

20kg plate - 6 reps

20kg plate - 6 reps

20kg plate - 6 reps

Will go to 30kg next week

DB Flys (flat)

75lbs - 6 reps

75lbs - 6 reps

75lbs - 6 reps

Going up to 80-85lbs next week

Hanging Leg Raises

25 reps

20 reps

Crunches

......

A pathetic attempt at crunches left me flapping on the incline board like ralph wiggum. Abs need some serious work! I'll be adding in cable crunches onto this next week.

All in all, good workout!

Feel less bloated and sluggish now i'm on a diet again, still holding more water than the hoover dam but its going.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you train with a partner Aaron? Do you think there are any specific exercises where you benefit/ would benefit from having one?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think he's still suffering post-traumatic stress disorder from when i left him for the greener grass of Fitness First in late June :lol:

He got a missus in an attempt to fill the void, but in the back of his mind he knows it's futile because she can't count like i could.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

im in for the ride mate great work so far :thumbup1: and i will watch with interest i to want to bulk through 2010 as well and do my first show in 2011 although i will be 40 :tongue:

also please keep the thread updated with your poundage's please mate as mine are almost the same as yours (except legs some great lower gunnage you have there ) But then again i have been natty up till not long ago 

Old school training as well heavy weight low reps i love it mate still imo the best way to build solid mass

This is going to be good :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Do you train with a partner Aaron? Do you think there are any specific exercises where you benefit/ would benefit from having one?


I train alone but i nab someone to spot me on exercises like bench/squat when i'm pushing things. Those exercises turn ugly when you fail and you're all alone lol....

There is a benefit to having a training partner but only if they are of the same mind set... if they are there to pass the time etc things don't click.



Ak_88 said:


> I think he's still suffering post-traumatic stress disorder from when i left him for the greener grass of Fitness First in late June :lol:
> 
> He got a missus in an attempt to fill the void, but in the back of his mind he knows it's futile because she can't count like i could.


You have no idea how gay that sounds lol.

Yeah you're right though... took a fair few weeks to get used to training alone again after it took so fcking long to get you productive in the gym :lol:

Ahhh the monotone count... :tongue:



Robw said:


> im in for the ride mate great work so far :thumbup1: and i will watch with interest i to want to bulk through 2010 as well and do my first show in 2011 although i will be 40 :tongue:
> 
> also please keep the thread updated with your poundage's please mate as mine are almost the same as yours (except legs some great lower gunnage you have there ) But then again i have been natty up till not long ago
> 
> ...


Hey rob!

I'll keep updated with the poundages once i can bring myself to jump on the scales lol. Will be updating with pics and vids as and when i feel a milestone is reached. 

Always prefered low volume work, heavy weight and low reps.... :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs

Squats

140kg - 15 reps

130kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

Oh its good to be back squatting!!!

150kg next week

Baaaad lower back pump, i had to contort myself via lying down/leaning against walls or machines to get the back to stop throbbing

Leg Press

160kg - 6 reps

200kg - 6 reps

240kg - 6 reps

I havent hit leg press heavy in what seems to be as early as march this year. Quite light tonight but my lower back was pumped so much it was hard to stay in the seat....hopefully this will die down next week.

Aiming for 280-300kg

Leg extensions

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

Quads nuked.... onto hamstrings

Lying Ham Curls

45kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Guessing game on strength... love this hamstring exercise.

Lower back was still pumped so S.L.D.L's knocked on the head.

Standing Calve raises

200kg

240kg

280kg

300kg

Long negative pauses over short reps, strength is pretty much where i last left it with this exercise prior to prep.

Sitting Calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 15 reps

Walking back to the car was awful lol, the quads were pumping up and up with every step. Calves shot to bits and wouldnt let me work the car peddles.

Now i missed these leg training sessions, i remember the feeling on the 2nd set of 15 reps squats moments before un-racking the barbell and walking out of the rack..."i dont wanna go to 15!"

I reach 8 reps, over half way i say to myself....10 reps and then you know only 5 more to go... 12 reps....you can't quit with 3 left to go can you?!

Gym manager is being as tight as a ducks ass at 5,000 fathoms. I've thrown a few members his way through recommendation and plus i compete under the gym's name yet still can't get even a reduction in gym membership!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

had to work 'late' (till 4:30pm) to get some ideas out @ work.

Back/biceps

Running late so prioritised... no chins

Close grip Pulldowns

5 plates - 6 reps

6 plates - 6 reps

7 plates - 6 reps

7 plates - 6 reps

Strength exactly where i left it on the last bulk?

Low Pulley rows

8 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 6 reps

9 plates - 6 reps

Exactly the same as above, no strength loss...back to normal?

Barbell Curls

40kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

55lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

Cable Preachers

8 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Short n sweet but rushed due to tight schedule tonight.

Saw another big guy in the gym (Arten, AK_88), he said i still look ripped, good comment! Veins still out on the arms/delts.

Another old timer bodybuilder who used to compete in the 80's said my frame will support the new mass nicely but to be careful of looking blocky...pretty much whats said around most forums. Wide waist and bones.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like the first stage of rebound are going well mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Its going great so far!!! 

Shoulders/triceps

DB Seated Military Press

55lbs - 8 reps

65lbs - 8 reps

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 6 reps

Ohhhh strength is off the hook lol, 10lbs off my PB and that was for 6.

I know i can nail that easy next week.

DB front raises

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

Shoulders pumped and generally feeling as bad as a lower back pump!

DB Laterals

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

DB Rear Lateral (super set) Face Pulls

15lbs/3 plates - 10 reps

15lbs/3 plates - 10 reps

15lbs/3 plates - 10 reps

Skulls

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Tricep Pushdowns

stack - 8 reps (matched previous PB)

stack - 8 reps

13 plates - 8 reps

OH.Rope Extensions (lat pulldown station)

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

Delts and triceps pumped and sore.

Over the moon with the strength levels, its so tempting to push harder and get the numbers i know i can get but backing off as its my 1st week back.

Roll on next week!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

Bent Rows

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

Up 10kg this week, i'm going to stick with this for a week or two

T-bar Rows (close grip)

120kg - 6 reps

120kg - 6 reps

110kg - 6 reps

Felt great, i have missed this exercise!!!! I'm going to stick with 120kg next week

DB Rows

150lbs - 6 reps

150lbs - 6 reps

150lbs - 6 reps

Up on last weeks 140lbs, going to 160lbs next week as felt easy

BB Shrugs

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

Going to 160kg/170kg next week

Deadlifts

200kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

By this time i was knackered and my lower back was pumped so bad.

Happy i still got 200kg seeing i had upped all the weights before it.

I had to ditch the belt as i thought i had ripped my skin on my lower back, it was like a red hot poker on the left hand side by my kidney.

After the panic i lifted my shirt to see the belt edge was pushing right on a spot....phew!!!

Afterwards i had a look at my back and the inner area was nicely pumped up, never seen it look like that.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good reading as always IB . Nice to see your strength is there dont get too carried away though last thing you want is an injury.

Looking forward to the end result


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome strength pal.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys, yes i'm restraining the urge to go even heavier.

As said previously, one injury can ruin it all so ensuring i'm playing it safe


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

What grip do you use on your barbell rows IB?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

overhand mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/abs

Bench

150kg - 8 reps (life time rep PB!)

150kg - 6 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Last weeks 140kg was easy so went for 150kg this week, flew up and i stopped short what could of been a set of 10 reps.

Over the moon, strength is sky high but still limiting it... next week 155kg for a new PB.

Incline Smith Press

110kg - 5 reps (PB)

100KG - 6 reps

80kg - 10 reps

Went for 110kg as its a number thats always eluded me and nailed 4 reps ok, 5 was a struggle but made it. I'll keep at this for a week until i can get 6 reps.

DB Flys

70lbs - 7 reps

70lbs - 7 reps

70lbs - 7 reps

Up on last week, a good weight so i'll stick with this.

Cable Crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 8 reps (PB)

9 plates - 8 reps

Felt smooth and could really feel the chest firing on all cylinders.

Crunches

10kg plate - 20 reps

10kg plate - 20 reps

going to 15kg next week

Cable Crunches

12 plates - 20 reps

12 plates - 20 reps

going to 13 plates next week.

Strength off the hook tonight, still playing it safe and stopping myself going higher to what i know i'm capable of... small increases from here on out.

A night of PB's and feel great!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought the previous work out was phenomenal but hitting the pbs so frequently is tremendous...

I seem to plateau fairly often just wondered if you put the pbs down to anyone particuar factor at the minute?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

probably because of the influx of carbs since dieting i would say

Some heavy duty workouts there IB


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> I thought the previous work out was phenomenal but hitting the pbs so frequently is tremendous...
> 
> I seem to plateau fairly often just wondered if you put the pbs down to anyone particuar factor at the minute?





daniel.m said:


> *probably because of the influx of carbs since dieting i would say*
> 
> Some heavy duty workouts there IB


Yup, since eating some good clean carbs and adding some more calories to the diet i have rebounded nicely so far :thumb:

Strength is through the roof and i'm wondering where the 'bottom of the well' is, each week i'm pretty much putting a weight on the bar and seeing if i can lift it lol. Havent been stupid with it, all my guesses have been about right.

The plateau will come but for now i'm riding the crest of the wave.

Cheers for the comments guys :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

Squats

150kg - 15 reps

150kg - 10 reps

130kg - 15 reps

Oh yes muahahahaha, 150kg was a dream... did the 1st 10 reps of the set like it was a warm up but became a bugger after that lol.

I had a back pump just loading the plates for the 1st set...garrghh

155-160kg next week.

Leg Press

280kg - 6 reps

280kg - 6 reps

going for 300kg next week

Leg Extensions

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

Ham Curls

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Standing Calve Raises

300kg - 10 reps

300kg - 7 reps

300kg - 7 reps

Long negative pauses, felt good... might dabble with 320kg

Sitting Calve Raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 15 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

Chins - with v bar attatchment

12 reps

9 reps

7 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

7 plates - 6 reps

6 plates - 6 reps

5 plates - 6 reps

Low Pulley Rows (close grip)

9 plates - 7 reps

10 plates - 7 reps

11 plates - 7 reps (PB)

Rope Pulls (to the waist)

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

Barbell Curls

55kg - 6 reps

55kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

Going up to 60kg next week

DB Curls

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

Going up to 60lbs next week

DB Hammer Curls

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Cable Preacher Curls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looks good. Nice progress.

What you weighing in at now mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate!

no idea on weight, i refuse to weigh myself during this stage of mass water retention!

starting adex today to help reduce it


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You find you grow better with low, heavy reps IB? I've noticed you use them for the majority of your lifts


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes mate, i love the heavy lifts.

i think it also offers more muscle density than lighter/higher rep training

look at strongmen/powerlifters...thick as bulls.

heavy weight, more stimuli for growth IMO


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

thats a great weight on the bent rows bulk :thumb :never mind the other lifts, i am dead liftin 155kg FFS :cursing: for 4 ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> thats a great weight on the bent rows bulk :thumb :never mind the other lifts, i am dead liftin 155kg FFS :cursing: for 4 ...


 

cheers rodrigo!


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi bro ows the training going thinking of using the fst-7 myself do ya rate it lovin the plenty ov carbs at mo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bootneck01 said:


> hi bro ows the training going thinking of using the fst-7 myself do ya rate it lovin the plenty ov carbs at mo


hey mate! :beer:

trainings going well thanks, loving the carbs too lol :lol:

I rate fst-7, Paul had me using this a fair amount for my first prep.

it works best for me on leg days, as stomach churning as it is lol

How's you? Sorry again for nearly whacking you in the nuts with my warm up elastic bands on show day :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes mate, i love the heavy lifts.
> 
> i think it also offers more muscle density than lighter/higher rep training
> 
> ...


I would contest that quite strongly mate. Most powerlifters look fairly average due to having to stay within a weight class; most big powerlifters would be no more impressive than a low-ranking amateur bber if they dieted all their fat off IMO.

I strongly challenge you to find a powerlifter thicker than this:










Even when Dave Tate dieted down he was nothing special. IMO no one compares in size to bbers mate and I've never seen Jay or Doz do any sort of low reps mate. Fair play if it works for you, I'm sure it does. Personally it doesn't work that well for me, I have to go higher, but I would never say powerlifters are thick (at least compared to bbers); the majority of super-heavies are just carrying round a hell of a lot of body fat IMO. My brother always tries to tell me that rugby players are massive; then you look at them and they're just tall guys with pot bellies lol :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

trying to think of that powerlifter who dieted down for a bodybuilding show and his back was so thick and muscular it looked like he had a 6 pack on his lower back lol.

His pics were taken in his kitchen...garrgghh....this is going to bug me!

either way...

i have worked with low reps with every off season so far (pre-competing and post) and my body responds well to it. With different muscle groups and particular exercises i up the reps, its down to finding out what you think works best.

i.e. i love 6 reps for deads/rows but prefer 10-15 reps for bb shrugs or sitting calve raises.

i guess the proof will be in the pudding at the end of my offseason.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I think your both right in what your saying... personally I think that bodybuilders who have come from a powerlifting background OR incorporate that sort of training into their off season regularly have this dense granite look to their muscles that someone who has only ever trained higher reps will not have

However a powerlifter who turns his hand straight to BB without a decent amount of time to change his physique wont have the balance in his body that is required to compete well


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Bit of both are required IMO


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> trying to think of that powerlifter who dieted down for a bodybuilding show and his back was so thick and muscular it looked like he had a 6 pack on his lower back lol.
> 
> His pics were taken in his kitchen...garrgghh....this is going to bug me!
> 
> ...


Dave Gulledge mate 










Yeah a bit of both is probs required. I guess pyramiding up can be a good way to combine the two for most exercises


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Bit of both is good for changing things around every few weeks but i wont be changing my current training style. 

shoulders/triceps

DB Seated Press

110lbs - 10 reps PB

110lbs - 9 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

Flew up, could of gone to 12 reps+ but again, still have no idea where the bottom of the well is with regards to strength.

next dumbbell weight is 120lbs....Gym manager is excited lol.

DB Front raises

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

DB Laterals

35lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

Rear Laterals/Face Pulls (Superset)

20lbs/4 plates - 10 reps

20lbs/3 plates - 10 reps

Skulls

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 6 reps

Tricep Pushdowns

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

OH Extensions

10 plates - 10 reps PB

10 plates - 10 reps

Brilliant workout and a good way to top off the week!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Great journal mate,like the way you write.Good luck with your training,will enjoy this


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers DNC!

Back

Bent Rows

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

T-Bar Rows

110kg - 8 reps

120kg - 7 reps PB

120kg - 7 reps

DB Rows

160lbs - 8 reps

160lbs - 8 reps

160lbs - 8 reps

Up on last week and now maxed out the dumbbells, will switch this exercise with something else next week.

BB Shrugs

150kg - 10 reps

180kg - 10 reps

180kg - 10 reps

Up on last week and matches my PB

Deadlifts

210kg - 6 reps PB

180kg - 6 reps

yeah my deadlifting sucks for my size but its progressing!

Good heavy session, traps and middle back felt dead.

Lifting the shopping bags from the car boot to the door afterwards was a real test


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If there was only one way of training that was perfect and worked then EVERYONE would be doing it.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Heavy and hard buddy is the way to train with progressive resistance. Excellent progress by looks of it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> If there was only one way of training that was perfect and worked then EVERYONE would be doing it.


Aint that the truth! Its all down to what works best for the individual.

Some common methods work well with all, along with some unconventional training but the best results IMO come from experimentation and being willing enough to stick it out for a while to gauge results 



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Heavy and hard buddy is the way to train with progressive resistance. Excellent progress by looks of it


Thats the way thats always worked well for me! :beer:

Back is sore this morning and when i lean my head back i can feel more padding from the traps, slowly getting bigger :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/abs

Bench

160kg - 6 reps PB!

150kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

Happy days!!! All time PB and still had something in the tank, stopped at 6 reps. 165 next week!!!

Incline Smith Press

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Lower than last week but wanted to grind out a full 3sets of this weight after hitting a PB on flat bench.

DB Flys

80lbs - 6 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

10 plates - 8 reps PB!

9 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 9 reps

Crunches

15kg - 20 reps

15kg - 20 reps

Cable Crunches

13 plates - 20 reps

13 plates - 20 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs

Squats

160kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

140kg - 15 reps

7.5kg away from my previous PB and quite reachable, in fact next week will be 170kg!

Leg Press

300kg - 6 reps

300kg - 6 reps

Leg Extensions

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

70kg - 8 reps

Time to go up!

Ham Curls

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

Up on last week, again, will go up again next week! 2 plates away from the stack.

Sitting calve raise (leg press machine)

stack - 20 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 12 reps

Sitting Calve raises

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Felt a weird niggling feeling all the way through the workout, lurched over the leg press in between sets taking each breath gingerly....

yup... i know what this is.... feeling sick to the pit of my stomach, gotta love leg days!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How deep do you go on squats mate? 160kg x 15 ATG would be awesome strength


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Calves to hamstrings mate, as low as i can go....i dont do parallel lol

here is a video of my depth last year (when i was a fatty lol)


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Just watched a load of your you tube stuff. Good strength! Your gonna be a lump if you can increse those lifts and stay lean mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers!!

Weight has stablised at 245lbs and what i was at on my last rebound after my 1st show this year so good indications


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

great journal mate, probably my favourite to read atm :thumbup1: , looks like your continuing to make progress which is great. you used to be quite a big lad, now youve dieted down and leaned out, did you have any loose skin problems at all?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> great journal mate, probably my favourite to read atm :thumbup1: , looks like your continuing to make progress which is great. you used to be quite a big lad, now youve dieted down and leaned out, did you have any loose skin problems at all?


Hi Testaholic! 

Thanks, i always try and keep this filled with interesting info.

Progression has been coming in thick and fast, i havent maxed out on my squats/bench/deadlift and the other lifts are still going up week on week.

Rebound has been going great so far.

The size is coming along with the strength too :bounce:

Yes, being 275lbs last december i had issues with loose skin around the glutes and the abs, but skin is like elastic....it will return and 'pull in' over time.

The 1st time i put on my posing trunks for the novice finals there was skin pouring out the top and bottom, it was an ugly sight.

Paul had me use Prep-H (haemorroid gel) on those areas and 3-4 weeks later it was much tighter.

This is one reason i dont plan to bulk up into a fat ass, loose skin can kill poses, especially abs n thigh or rear poses as the skin rolls look bad.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

what weight would you like to get up to? you competing in 2010? maybe get up to 250 stay lean and diet down a fair bit heavier than before?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm competing in 2011, i'm taking 2010 off to add on some serious size to the frame.

not sure what weight i will be at the end or an ideal weight, i'm looking for more of a 'look' than what the scales read really.

chesed the scales before, led to obesity lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hi Testaholic!
> 
> Thanks, i always try and keep this filled with interesting info.
> 
> ...


thanks for that mate, its something ive had to deal with too, i used to be 19st fat, i dieted down to 15st and although was pleased to be looking lean i had loose skin problems around my waist/glutes/chest. ive bulked back up to a lean 18st over the years and my chest has filled out which has eliminated the chest problem, abs/glutes still a slight issue, have also found preperation h usefull as well as sunbeds. looking thru your comp pics i didnt notice any loose skin problem at all :thumbup1: , so its obviously something your dealing with well 

keep up the good work mate :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers bud!

Back/Biceps

Close Grip Chins

BW - 13 reps

BW - 10 reps

BW - 10 reps

All reps up from last week!

Close Grip Pulldowns

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

Going up to 7 plates again next week, tried it last week but seemed to high at that point.

Low Pulley Rows

11 plates - 7 reps

11 plates - 6 reps

11 plates - 6 reps

Going up to 12 plates next week

BB Curls

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

Wrists hurt like a SOAB, forgot my wrist straps i use for benching and thus the wrists were like cheese tonight.

DB Curls

60lbs - 8 reps

60lbs - 7 reps

Going up to 65lbs next week for a new PB!

Cable Curls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

Going up to 5 plates next week!

Great workout, all things on the up!


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Just had a look at some of your vids some impresive lifting there mate. Nice to see someone training heavy. Liked the depth on the squats to, dont know how you can do them like that without straps. Good luck with the off-season


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Really looks like things are going superb for you Chunkster x:thumb:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

eurgar said:


> Just had a look at some of your vids some impresive lifting there mate. Nice to see someone training heavy. Liked the depth on the squats to, dont know how you can do them like that without straps. Good luck with the off-season


Forgive me for not searching properly but where are the videos at?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Forgive me for not searching properly but where are the videos at?


there is a link on page 7 :thumbup1:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheers.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Really looks like things are going superb for you Chunkster x:thumb:


Cheers chuckles!! :thumb:



eurgar said:


> Just had a look at some of your vids some impresive lifting there mate. Nice to see someone training heavy. Liked the depth on the squats to, dont know how you can do them like that without straps. Good luck with the off-season


Yeah i had a few good lifts last year (when those vids were taken).

Never liked wraps, they make my knees feel like they are being ground away with a rasp file lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

You going to be making any videos of your lifts now mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes mate, i'll be doing a vid next week of my benching/squatting 

In the new year i'll be doing on of my DB military pressing as i'm going for 120lbs tonight


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

shoulders/triceps

short on time due to social event tonight

DB Military press

*120lbs - 6 reps PB!!*

110lbs - 6 reps

Woooooooooo hoooooooo!!!

DB Front raises

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

going up next week

DB Laterals

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

up on last week

DB Bent laterals/facepulls (superset)

25lbs/4 plates - 10 reps

25lbs/4 plates - 10 reps

25lbs/4 plates - 10 reps

up on last week and going up next week!

Tri-pushdowns

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 10 reps

OH Extensions

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 8 reps

up on last week!

brilliant workout and another top week of lifting....wooooot


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

Bent Rows

155kg - 6 reps

155kg - 6 reps

130kg - 10 reps

T-Bar Rows

130kg - 6 reps PB

130kg - 6 reps

BB Shrugs

180kg - 10 reps

180kg - 10 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

7 plates - 6 reps

7 plates - 6 reps

Low Pulley Rows

12 plates - 7 reps PB

12 plates - 7 reps

BB Curls

65kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

Stopping these as the strain on my wrists is too painful.

DB Curls

65lbs - 6 reps PB

65lbs - 6 reps

Cable Curls

5 plates - 10 reps PB

5 plates - 10 reps

Good session.

As to why i 'only' did 2 sets for most exercises, i work back over 2 days and seeing the next back workout is xmas eve i wont be in the gym so condensing the two workouts without over doing the reps/sets


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/Triceps

Bench

180kg.......3 reps!!!! PB

160kg - 6 reps

150kg - 8 reps

Felt easy as the vid below will show, could of gone for 190kg the gym owner said but happy with this for 2009.

Incline Bench (Smith)

105kg - 6 reps

105kg - 6 reps

DB Flys

80lbs - 7 reps

80lbs - 7 reps

80lbs - 7 reps

going up to 85lbs

Cable crossovers

10plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

going up to 11 plates

Tri-pushdowns

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

triceps shot to bits

OH Extensions

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

going up to 9 plates next week

Here's the vid for the bench


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

nice pressing mate u made it look easy


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

excellent lift mate :thumbup1: , im starting to get jealous now...


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Just dropped in to say happy xmas bud and i will catch up with you at a show or the Expo next year .

You have and are making great progress with you shape and training . :thumb:

All the best fatter than you :bounce:

Daz


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Where has IB gone?!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Merry New Year gorgeous x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers tan/fordee!!!! 

I've taken the christmas period as a good excuse to spend some quality time with the missus and family. 2009 was full of prep diets and training so i had some time devotion to swing the other way for once.

Bodybuilding is a very self centred lifestyle and i loved spending time doing other things for a break. I feel recharged for it all and the joints loved the off time.

From the 23rd to the 2nd January i trained twice to keep things ticking over and the diet has been as good as can be, still seeing veins in the quads/calves and i have abs.

Back to work and back in the routine!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Live footage needed during 2010!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

You had live footage just before xmas with the 180kg bench lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back/traps

BB/DB shrug super set

180kg/140lb - 10 reps

180kg/140lb - 10 reps

Bent Rows

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 6 reps

T-Bars

130kg - 7 reps

130kg - 7 reps

130kg - 7 reps

Low Pulley Rows

13 plates - 6 reps (PB)

12 plates - 6 reps

11 plates - 6 reps

Good session back in the gym, strength is still up and looking forward to hitting 170kg tomorrow on bench for hopefully for 6 reps


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

are you trying to bring up your traps?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, they lack behind my shoulders which seem to grow at an exponential rate.

think paul dillett but 5x smaller lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah, they lack behind my shoulders which seem to grow at an exponential rate.
> 
> think paul dillett but 5x smaller lol


lol, intresting, im also blessed with shoulders that just seem to grow even when i dont train them but trap development has always followed suit, i dont train traps anymore. you would think delts/traps would grow together??

personally i find reps of 15 best for traps, seated with dumbell in each hand, head down and big squueze and hold at the top of the movement.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

You would think that traps/delts grow together but mine aren't lol.

My problem stems from having a **** poor back workout for a long while at my old gym which had only a lat pulldown station.

One oly barbell meant rows and deads were met with the wrath of the mens health readers who wanted to bench.

The traps are catching up but the damage is done and will take some time to catch up and balance the delts/arms i think.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

No footage. lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

How's your back coming along mate? Do you normally concentrate on perfect form, squeezing the contraction and zero momentum (AKA Dorian) or do you tend to go for controlled but "sloppy" form and more weight (AKA most pros lol)? No right or wrong way obv, just interested in your approach


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello mate, I havent been around for a while but on here now. Seen this and subscribed. Looking forward to reading it all. All the best.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> No footage. lol


is this good enough 'footage'??! :lol:












AlasTTTair said:


> How's your back coming along mate? Do you normally concentrate on perfect form, squeezing the contraction and zero momentum (AKA Dorian) or do you tend to go for controlled but "sloppy" form and more weight (AKA most pros lol)? No right or wrong way obv, just interested in your approach


Back is coming along slowly but surely, its a mixture of both... i try to keep things tight and in good form but near the end of the set i do what it takes to keep things moving



willsey4 said:


> Hello mate, I havent been around for a while but on here now. Seen this and subscribed. Looking forward to reading it all. All the best.


good to see you around again mate

-------------------

Last nights workout:

Chest/Abs

Bench

170kg - 5 reps

165kg - 6 reps

155kg - 6 reps

Determined to get the 170kg for 6!!!! Rep PB so happy none the less.

Incline Smith Bench Press

110kg - 6 reps

110kg - 6 reps

100kg - 7 reps

going up to 115kg!

DB Flys

90lbs - 6 reps

90lbs - 6 reps

Cable Crossovers

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

Crunches

15kg - 20 reps

15kg - 20 reps

Rope Cruches

13 plates - 20 reps

13 plates - 20 reps http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1414/535175566_62edec77b8.jpg]


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> You would think that traps/delts grow together but mine aren't lol.
> 
> My problem stems from having a **** poor back workout for a long while at my old gym which had only a lat pulldown station.
> 
> ...


I have the opposite problems I NEVER train my traps direct....and mean NEVER but they are growing like a weed to the point where the lads are asking me what the fck I'm doing for my traps lol. As a lass I'm having to be careful I'm not ending up like a bloody hunch back and really have to work hard on better posture to make sure I'm not slouching because it just can end up looking aweful!!!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Any update pics mate.

Interested to see what % bf you are keeping at etc.

Any aims for this?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, i wish that was my issue tan! i find that with my legs though, i can neglect them for ages and after 1-2 sessions they are back where they were lol.

willsey, no pics for a while mate... frustrated at the moment due to the xmas gym shutdown and now this weeks write off due to the heavy snow.

Plans are for mid february 

hey guys n gals

i have been snowed in round the missus's house and without road access or net access!

diet has been gash as i have been unable to buy anything resembling decent food due to panic buyers in the supermarkets. Living on protein shakes and what i can lay my hands on.

Finally managed to get the car on the main roads after they plowed part of the side roads here so made it to the gym for a workout.

BACK/ARMS

Latpulldowns

8 plates - 6 reps PB

9 plates - 6 reps PB

8 plates - 6 reps

Pulldowns using hammer grip handle

8 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 6 reps

DB Curls

65lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

Cable Preacher Curls

5 plates - 10 reps PB

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 8 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 8 reps

O.Head Extensions

12 plates - 10 reps PB

11 plates - 10 reps

Ive been annoyed that this week was meant to be the one i got back into full swing after the xmas break but due to the snow and ice things have now even allowed me to travel out my own door step.

sod law.....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Annoying isn't it mate! I swear the christmas period involves like a month that serves to completely sabotage a bbers progress lol. I've had the issues of sh1te food being offered to me, no possibility of doing cardio as my gym has no equipment and all the pavements are icy as fcuk, no eggs left in the fcuking supermarket and sh1te gym opening hours! Gotta love christmas :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back/Biceps

BB/DB Shrug superset

180kg/140lb - 10 reps

180kg/140lb - 10 reps

Bent Rows

155kg - 8 reps PB

155kg - 7 reps

155kg - 7 reps

T-Bar Rows

140kg - 6 reps PB

140kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

Low Pulley Rows

13 plates - 6 reps

13 plates - 6 reps

12 plates - 6 reps

DB Curls

70lbs - 6 reps PB

70lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 10 reps

Cable Curls

6 plates - 10 reps PB

6 plates - 8 reps

Great session, i trained back and biceps on thursday but i'm working out a new split this week.

MON - BACK/BICEPS

TUES - CHEST/TRICEPS

WED - LEGS

THUR - BACK/ABS

FRI - CHEST/SHOULDERS


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/Triceps

Bench

170kg - 5 reps +1 assisted, nearly there!!!!!!!

165kg - 6 reps

155kg - 6 reps

No assisted reps on the last 2 sets and one less on the 1st set so all going forward.

Incline Smith Press

115kg - 4 reps (bombed)

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Flat bench took it out of me

DB Flys

90lbs - 7 reps

90lbs - 6 reps

90lbs - 5 reps

Cable crossovers

10 plates - 10 reps

10 plates - 9 reps

Only using 9 plates on the last set last week so another progression.

Sitting Skulls

50kg - 15 reps

55kg - 10 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

50kg - 6 reps

45kg - 6 reps

40kg - 8 reps

OH.Extensions

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

Good workout!

Bodyweight 242lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Strong pressing


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How come you can flat bench 165kg but only incline smith 110kg, is the smith machine bar weighing 50kg or is the machine not very lubricated?

You havent posted up any live footage which is a dissapointment. Did you hear about Peter?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Dan said:


> Strong pressing


cheers dan! 



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How come you can flat bench 165kg but only incline smith 110kg, is the smith machine bar weighing 50kg or is the machine not very lubricated?
> 
> You havent posted up any live footage which is a dissapointment. Did you hear about Peter?


The smith machine is older than noah's ark and as dry as a 90 yr old nuns fanny. :lol:

At my last gym i was pressing good numbers but this smith is totally different in design. I'm yet to see another guy press more on it though so i'm happy its not be falling by the way side lol

No live footage yet as i've just got back into the swing of it all seeing we had the xmas shutdown and being snowed in last week, patience my dear!

Peter who?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best for the NY pal 

Haven't spoken with you in a while - hope things are sorted / moving forward at home now??

Don't get involved with MM and Peter the parrot


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey mick!

all things are great thanks mate, lol i'll avoid the parrot 

I've had my pics up on professional muscle in the judges critique area for some while and had some good feedback from pro's such as Phil Hernon and an IFBB judge.

Pretty much told me what everyone has been saying about my lower half blowing out my symmetry as the top needs to improve a fair bit to balance it all out.

So... with all this feedback i'm taking the move to rest the quads for a while, no point in having the best legs on stage if i'm going to be 2nd/3rd/4th to guys with smaller legs but more balanced physiques.

Sucks as i love leg training....

sooooo.....

tonights leg workout was hams and calves.

Lying ham curls

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 10 reps

Glute Ham Raises

8 reps

8 reps

8 reps

Standing calve raises

290kg - 10 reps

290kg - 9 reps

250kg - 10 reps

Sitting MC calve raises

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

Sat down after my workout reading a FLEX magazine, went to stand up and both calves cramped out lol.....OUCH


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/judges-critique-forum/53902-critique-please.html


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/abs

chins

12 reps

10 reps

lat pulldowns

8 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 6 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 6 reps

Reverse ez curls (bit of forearm work!)

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Crunches

20kg - 20 reps

20kg - 20 reps

Cable Crunches

14 plates - 20 reps PB

14 plates - 12 reps


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> HEH HEH, exactly... just because i dont appeal to you, what makes you think i remotely like you??!!!
> 
> Cheers big dom, trust me, no intentions to go to 19+ stone of lard again!
> 
> ...


Are you sticking to this diet or have you changed it?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Is your strength levelling off now mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Are you sticking to this diet or have you changed it?


stuck to it mate except dropping the scrambled eggs in the morning, i found myself quite bloated until my next meal.

Weight has stayed a steady 240-245lbs for the last few weeks.



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Is your strength levelling off now mate?


yes mate, no longer seeing big jumps in weights and hit a point where things are only increasing by a rep each week. Best time to come off.

Nailed exactly what i wanted to do, i've raised my benching (for reps) by 20kg, DB Military pressing by 10kg, bent rows by 20kg.

New size and shape... time to recover and clear out 



joshnow said:


> looks like a pretty regimented diet you will have there, really good detail in recordings of workouts and really good poundage, good inspiration.
> 
> have a few questions also i would like to ask.


hey josh! thanks, i'll answer as best i can.



joshnow said:


> looks do you pre-cook meals.


Yes, always. I spend an hour each evening cooking meals 2-5 so i can eat them at work and reduce and chances of having to snack on crap.



joshnow said:


> looks what other BSD products have you used, I have always used myprotein.


*Post recovery complete*

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/BSD_Recovery_Bagged.html

*Cissus*

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/BSD_Ultra_Cissus_Quadrangularis.html

*Creatine EE*

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/Creatine_Ethyl_Ester_Powder.html

I rate BSD highly, been using them for over a year now.



joshnow said:


> what mulit-vitamin are you taking percentage wise what do believe is optimal.


I buy multi-vits from Tesco, all numbers in the 100RDA% but i take them twice a day. I used to buy vits in the 15,000RDA% but my **** was like a glow lamp lol.



joshnow said:


> Do you always jot down the workout results whilst training or after.


Always jot the workouts down as i do them, if a set is too easy to complete i make a note to increase the weight for it the next week.

Moods, if i had a bad days eating, all gets noted as it matters.



joshnow said:


> Do you not believe pre-workout aids will enhance productivity or just increase cns burnout.


Never really used them, first time i took NOX i had the jitters and i felt fuzzy headed, not something i like to feel before a workout!



joshnow said:


> do you do any specific series of warm ups for diffrent bodyparts such as for chest rotator cuf warm up.or cool downs.


I warm up the rotator cuffs before any pushing work.

the exercise i use is 1:15 in this vid


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no probs 

Back/Biceps

BB/DB Shrugs

180kg/140lbs - 10 reps

180kg/140lbs - 10 reps

Bent Rows

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 7 reps

150kg - 7 reps

T-Bar Rows

130kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

130kg - 6 reps

Low Pulley Rows

13 plates - 6 reps

13 plates - 6 reps

13 plates - 6 reps

DB Curls

70lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

Cable Preacher Curls

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

5 plates - 10 reps


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Have the AAS finished then? You doing a PCT or cruising? Whats the time off gonig to eb and plans for the next blast? You doing a show in the sutumn or waiting to 2011 mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Have the AAS finished then? You doing a PCT or cruising? Whats the time off gonig to eb and plans for the next blast? You doing a show in the sutumn or waiting to 2011 mate?


I'm taking this year off for growth and repair mate, no blast n cruise, my mind won't settle on the idea as i dont want to roll the dice on fertility for the future.

I'll be going back on around august/september so a good 7-8 months clean.

I'll be tapering off the AAS to a cruise dose for 4-5 weeks before hitting PCT, stopping all meds now would lead to a pretty big shock.

the plan is this after discussion with a guy i know off another forum, he said there will be a smooth transition and less of a shock than cutting things dead for 2 weeks before starting pct as that more aimed at guys who have cycled on a low dose for 10-12 weeks rather than 9 months

jan 18th........... no jabs

jan 25th...........200mg test-e

feb 1st........... 200mg test-e, 1500iu hcg x 2, 1mg adex ed

feb 15th............. 200mg test-e, 1500iu hcg x 2, 1mg adex ed

feb 22nd........... 200mg test-e, 500IU e3D, 0.5mg adex ed

march 1st........... 150mg test-e, 500IU e3D, 0.5mg adex ed

march 8th.......... 100mg test-e, 300ius hcg e3d, 0.5mg adex ed

march 15th..........50mg clomid, 20mg nolva, 0.5mg adex

march 22nd........50mg clomd, 20mg nolva, 0.5mg adex

march 29th........50mg clomid, 20mg nolva, 0.5mg adex

April 5th.........50mg clomid eod, 20mg nolva eod, 0.5mg adex

April 12th..............1 week .................. 0.5mg adex eod

April 19th............1 week 0.5mg adex e3d

vitamin E is going to be used at 800IU a day along with a ZMA supplement


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

seems like a smart plan IB to take some time off completely and tapering down will allow your body to adjust.

what are your goals whilst off, to simply maintain what you have or do you reckon you will be able to improve your physique a great deal over those 7-8 months


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought AAS info was not going to be included?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

alright buddy i like the plan :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

daniel.m said:


> seems like a smart plan IB to take some time off completely and tapering down will allow your body to adjust.
> 
> what are your goals whilst off, to simply maintain what you have or do you reckon you will be able to improve your physique a great deal over those 7-8 months


yup, exactly....

The goals are to allow my body to adjust to this new size, dont forget i only restarted training 20 months ago.

Whilst i know i will shrink a little i will still be hitting the weights as hard to maintain what i have. I don't believe in using peptides and HGH at this early stage of my training/bodybuilding level, where's there to go forward when gains slow down if you're doing every compound and hormone going for the early stages?

Last thing i want is to be on high doses but maintaining an average physique.

Plus time off will only help me in the long run when i hit a mass cycle later in the year in the build up before 2011's april shows



GHS said:


> I thought AAS info was not going to be included?


PCT is something that is quite individual and whilst i dont usually like talking about what i am using etc, i do think it might be of some info/help/good read to others who follow this journal.



joshnow said:


> i was thinkin this as well, really it's never popular for a bodybuilder to "associate or declare what he has taken or taking if you aim to make money in the future" it obviously on the cards for you to get to pro status in a few years. with it all being hush hush and everythin


Its waaaay early days, i'm far off a supplement company offering full blown sponsorship and seeing my mug in magazines lol.

As above, whilst i will hold back on most of what i do, sometimes i will let people know whats going on with me.

I've been on since april 2009 so PCT was always something i was going to be approaching and if i said nothing but the numbers went down on lifts etc people would notice!

Once i reach a point where it is deemed necessary to hush the fck up, i will lol :lol:



FATBOY said:


> alright buddy i like the plan :thumb:


me too! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/calves

peck/deck

13 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

incline smith press

115kg - 6 reps

115kg - 6 reps

100kg - 7 reps

db flys

80lbs - 7 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

80lbs - 6 reps

sitting calve raises

50kg - 20 reps

50kg - 15 reps

40kg - 15 reps

sitting calve raises m/c

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

took it easy on pressing movements as i'm training shoulders friday, chest is usually tuesdays but it was my missus's kids birthday

pics, more tomorrow

245lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Chest looks mint


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

beast!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking big


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Heavy! What are the guns? 19?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys, yes arms are 19" on the money


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin well bulk congrats the hard work is paying off


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Christ thats some crazy good shoulders. I always seem to think a lot of people lack in this area but there bang on the money.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

great pics mate, chest looks awesome


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking thick mate and still holding the condition reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys

quick lat workout

chins

10

9

9

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 6 reps

8 plates - 6 reps

8 plates - 6 reps

Close grip pulldowns

8 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 6 reps

7 plates - 6 reps

more pics


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good mate. Must be nice to hold that condition now. Im hoping to do that after I diet down.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking fantastic chap


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I remember seeing a post you made on another thread about PWO drinks. I've finished my Extreme Build and Recover and ordered the BSD Recovery you recomended. The macros and ingredients look pretty good and it's well priced too.

Are you still using it? Do you still rate it as a good PWO drink?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very impressive chest, you doing anything special to bring the back up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/biceps

bench

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 8 reps

100kg - 10 reps

going for high reps now, muscle endurance is crap to say the least

peck deck

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

Cable Crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

DB Curls

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

Cable Preachers

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 10 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

Concentration Curls

15lbs - 10 reps

15lbs - 10 reps

Amazing pump in the pecs and arms


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

BB Shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

Bent Rows

100kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

T-Bar Rows

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley Rows (wide handle)

10 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows (close grip)

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

Back pumped and dead....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Keep prioritising that back Chunkster - arms & delts are really decent and well.....you know I think you have a great pair of pins....get the back to match and you are going to worry a good few people:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Keep prioritising that back Chunkster - arms & delts are really decent and well.....you know I think you have a great pair of pins....get the back to match and you are going to worry a good few people:thumb:


cheers tan!!!

its all the same tune here...row row row me back....not to gently at the gym :lol:

and yes...it is slimming world at the moment here isnt it lol.

Please pass the carrot cake :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

bench

140kg - 12 reps

120kg - 12 reps

100kg - 15 reps

peck deck

12 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 15 reps

Dips

12 reps

12 reps

Cable crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers tan!!!
> 
> its all the same tune here...row row row me back....not to gently at the gym :lol:
> 
> ...


Ha....if another 8 stone anorexic surviving on fat free fresh air posts up a diet wanting to lose weight, I think I'm gonna lose it mate!!!!! It's a fcking bodybuilding site.....the clue is in the name:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

two finger diet is my recommendation pmsl

calves/abs

standing calve raises

200kg - 15 reps

200kg - 15 reps

175kg - 12 reps

sitting calve raises

40kg - 20 reps

30kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

sitting M/C calve raises

stack - 15 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

hanging leg raises

20 reps

15 reps

cable crunches

14 plates - 15 reps

14 plates - 15 reps

14 plates - 15 reps


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb:

Am liking calves getting their own session x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers tan, i'm trying to balance up the top half with the bottom so legs are taking a back seat for now.... but i still love calve training...no such thing as too big calves 

Tried repping you earlier for your back pic but i have to share the love


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

bb shrugs

130kg - 20 reps

130kg - 20 reps

130kg - 15 reps

bent rows

110kg - 20 reps

110kg - 15 reps

110kg - 15 reps

low pulley rows

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 15 reps

close grip pulldowns

5 plates - 15 reps

5 plates - 15 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

bench

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 9 reps

100kg - 15 reps

incline smith press

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 12 reps

dips

15 reps

12 reps

cable crossovers

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

body weight now 238lbs, 7lbs of water loss since dropping the dbol/deca and lowering the test to 200mg/wk.

i can breathe easier and move around more without feeling like homer simpson


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

chins

12 reps

10 reps

Lat pulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

close grip pulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

seated db curls

40lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

cable curls

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

standing double cable curls (curling to the head)

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers tan, i'm trying to balance up the top half with the bottom so legs are taking a back seat for now.... *but i still love calve training...no such thing as too big calves *
> 
> Tried repping you earlier for your back pic but i have to share the love


Indeed there is not!

Am glad I'm not the only stingy repper lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

bb shrugs

120kg - 20 reps

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

bb bent rows

110kg - 20 reps

110kg - 20 reps

110kg - 15 reps

t-bar rows

75kg - 20 reps

75kg - 15 reps

low pulley rows

9 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

traps shot to pieces...middle back worked a treat!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

been struck by DnV.... sick on tuesday at 3am and still havent eaten anything since monday night

dont feel hungry, thirsty...kidneys feckin hurt some but the temperature has gone done thankfully

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrgghhh


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

whats dnv? sickness bug?

now your off everything are you feeling weak and light? lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you train legs? ive seen 3 recent back workouts and no legs? sorry if ive missed something


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

diarreah n vomiting... pretty much knocks you off any diet/training for a week 

not off everything at the moment, tapered down to 200mg test for the last 4 weeks and now about to decrease it further before hitting PCT at the start of march.

feel pretty good to be fair (before this bug lol) i've switched my reps to 12-20 so i wouldnt notice any weight drop to be fair... acts as an ego protector and keeping things fresh in the gym lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> do you train legs? ive seen 3 recent back workouts and no legs? sorry if ive missed something


legs is something i need not worry about lol, every comment i get pretty much says "legs are spot on, overpower your top half too much though"

check my pics at the start of the thread 

back is a big weakness so it gets hammered more now


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Out of interest how are you targetting your back to bring it up???

I need to do the same with my chest and looking at different ways I can do this

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Out of interest how are you targetting your back to bring it up???
> 
> I need to do the same with my chest and looking at different ways I can do this
> 
> ...


hey bud.

its mainly my traps/middle back that needs the work as i have no thickness there. That will only come with time i know but the way i have been training my back previously, it was only developing my lats...

start off with bb shrugs so the traps are dead to start off with, then using bent rows/t-bars with a close grip has worked.

lately i have thrown in reps around the 12-20 rep mark and things have felt much better in those areas.

sad to say however, last week was a bodybuilder nightmare...

i caught the nora-virus (spelling error prob), tuesday to saturday i probably ate all of 4 bits of toast and nowt else more.

I have dropped a lot of weight and although this can be regained, during PCT this is not needed!!!

Sods law...

i am restarting training when i feel 100% as my body has only just given me an appetite to eat again


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best sick boy


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi mate, didnt realise it was you in your picture! i remember when you were cutting some time last year and saw some pics then - youve come on leaps ad bounds! Have you tried doing traps on deadlift day? if my grip is still up to the job after deads, then shrugs always follow. If i cant do them because grip has gone, as it often does on deads, then i do them on my shoulder day later in the week.

Despite what people say, i feel deads so much in my lower traps (midle of back) the next day, and if i do shrugs after, then i also get bad doms in the upper bit on top of my shoulders.

good luck!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers mate 

certainly come on a fair bit since last year lol.

I've knocked deads on the head for good mate, although they are an excellent exercise, i get nothing but injuries from it.

I have put my back out a fair few times and the latest one was what felt like a red hot knife being slashed across the erector muscle. On touch it feels like i have another hernia to my collection

joy!

thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Playing devils advocate (read: cnut) do you think your hams are comparatively weak vs your quads? I'm fairly sure the catalogue of problems i had when we trained were down to blasting quads with everything i had then slacking off a bit for hams as the tank was nearly empty. Maybe food for thought.

Also - rack pulls vs full deads, too much to do both in one week (seperated by a few days)? I've got access to a cage now but the fact i'm actually DL'ing again means i don't want to jinx it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm cool with the hammy's... the comments i recieved from people such as James.L (supercell) was quite comforting knowing they are not lacking behind my quads.



You just coasted at the end of our leg workouts  PMSL

Deads are gone full stop, partial or full... i just dont want them in there.

You'll remember we swapped in hypers? Seems to be catching on in city gym now lol.

PS. Bill has added 2x texas oly bars and even a new shiny wooden floor by the reception desk... lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do some GHR's, although i'm not sure how many would follow suit as that requires training legs :lol:

Typical Bill gets the new kit in AFTER i leave though  The gym i've joined up here could do with some knurled bars - although the fact it's got a power cage, t-bar, hack squat and other goodies is a small compensation i suppose :whistling:

Managed to get any food in over the weekend or DnV still acting up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

do some GHR's....get you Yoda! 

Yeah as soon as you left he threw a party an all that jazz, even took your Boys2Men CD out from under the desk and started using it as a mug coaster.

Only started eating yesterday really, suffering from a bit of heart burn as i've crammed as much down my neck as possible! Lost time...lost time


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back in action!!!!!

started eating again and back on diet.

Tesco are doing a good deal at the moment on these herb new potatos you cook in the bag, 2 for £1.50...very good size for a meal or two.

back/biceps

bb shrugs

100kg - 20 reps

100kg - 20 reps

100kg - 20 reps

bent rows

100kg - 20 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

lat pulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

close grip pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

db curls

35lbs - 13 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

cable standing curls

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

not feeling at full strength by any stretch of the imagination, good to be back training though


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Good to see you back in action.

How do you feel higher reps work for traps mate?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

IB, why don't you consider doing some rack deadlifts at the end of your back workout, you won't need to handle anywhere near as much weight as you will have fatigued it already, or perform deadlifts the dorian style just to knee and back up, kinda like a rack deadlift...i tried this with just 100k the other week and i had some nasty doms the following day.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Dan said:


> Good to see you back in action.
> 
> How do you feel higher reps work for traps mate?


hey dan 

the higher rep work is something new i'm trying and the feeling i get in my back is encouraging. usually i work around 8-10 reps for shrugs with a heavier weight.

mixing it up for a bit before dropping in reps again for another few weeks



daniel.m said:


> IB, why don't you consider doing some rack deadlifts at the end of your back workout, you won't need to handle anywhere near as much weight as you will have fatigued it already, or perform deadlifts the dorian style just to knee and back up, kinda like a rack deadlift...i tried this with just 100k the other week and i had some nasty doms the following day.


back paranoia mate, rack deads are a good exercise but fearful of an injury that could throw my back out.

you could be right with the 100kg and just repping out... might dabble when back into the full swing of it all


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest/calves

bench (smith)

90kg - 14 reps

90kg - 14 reps

90kg - 6 reps?!

incline bench (smith)

90kg - 7 reps?!

60kg - 12 reps

50kg - 14 reps

pec deck

10 plates - 14 reps

10 plates - 14 reps

10 plates - 14 reps

sitting calve raises

40kg - 20 reps

40kg - 18 reps

40kg - 18 reps

sitting calve raises (m/c)

stack - 12 reps

220lbs - 12 reps

220lbs - 12 reps

calves look great, cut and defined still... struggled to roll up my jeans to see them for a wee pose


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All good Guv! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

fridays workout:

Delts/triceps

Standing OH Press

60kg - 12 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

25lbs - 20 reps

25lbs - 20 reps

25lbs - 15 reps

Cable side laterals

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

1 plate - 12 reps

DB Rear laterals/facepull (superset)

15lbs/3 plates - 12 reps

15lbs/3 plates - 12 reps

Tri - Pushdowns

12 plates - 20 reps

12 plates - 20 reps

12 plates - 20 reps

Rope Pushdowns

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

BW - 228lbs

down in weight still from the virus but my eating hasnt been good since... dont know why but feel unnerved eating big meals now.

looking lean though

Clomid and nolva starts today


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back:

DB Shrugs

65lbs - 20 reps

70lbs - 20 reps

80lbs - 20 reps

90lbs - 20 reps

pure trap fatigue.....

bent rows

100kg - 20 reps

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 15 reps

t-bars

75kg - 20 reps

75kg - 20 reps

low pulley rows

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

8 plates - 12 reps


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I think id big in a big mess on the floor after 20 rep shrugs, rows and tbar rows mate :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol!! its bringing the back up though, looked good today in zee mirror


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

bench

100kg - 15 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

hmmmpffff

DB Incline Bench

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 10 reps

DB Flys

50lbs - 12 reps

50lbs - 12 reps

50lbs - 12 reps

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

strength is rriiiiiight down.

joints are aching too, joy!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back n biceps

lat pulldowns

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

underhand pulldowns

5 plates - 7 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

3 plates - 12 reps

close grip pulldowns

5 plates - 8 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls

40lbs - 15 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

40lbs - 12 reps

hammer curls

40lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

35lbs - 12 reps

Cable Curls

4 plates - 15 reps 4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 8 reps

looking much more fuller now i've been eating well for 2 weeks after that virus. Please with my % of bodyfat and overall shape.

Had a chat with the missus and she wants to know when i'm jumping back on the sauce. In all likelyness it will be for as long as i can hold out for lol, aiming for end of summer so i can hit a good bulk up until xmas and then diet down for spring shows 2011.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you getting bloods done to work out when fully recoverd etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ooooooh yes.

i'm not guess'ta'mating anything on this PCT


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BOOHOO PCT 

Nice to see you back at it mate...

Strength will come back in time


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

shoulders/triceps/calves

Overhead press

75kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

40lbs - 15 reps

40lbs - 15 reps

40lbs - 15 reps

Cable Laterals

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

2 plates - 12 reps

Rear DB Laterals/Facepulls

20lbs/3 plates - 10 reps

20lbs/3 plates - 10 reps

Dips

20kg chain - 7 reps

BW - 7 reps

Shoulders really didnt like this exercise but the 2" thick chain was so cool to use lol.

Tri-Pushdowns

13 plates - 15 reps

13 plates - 15 reps

12 plates - 15 reps

Tri-Single hand pushdowns

5 plates - 15 reps

5 plates - 15 reps

5 plates - 15 reps

Sitting Calve raises

4 plates - 20 reps

4 plates - 15 reps

4 plates - 15 reps


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wow ,thats alot of volume.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah it has been for a few weeks, click back 7-8 pages and you'll see i primarily work in low volume but decided to switch up for a while.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

mal said:


> wow ,thats alot of volume.


Blimey! If you think that's a lot of volume I better half my training!

Each to there own etc etc

Hope everythings good Aaron


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha, hey bud

I love this training right now, i'm so sore in every muscle group the next day and that included the biceps which is a rarity.

I am chomping at the bit to lift heavy again but my joints are too dry with the PCT right now. I have signed up for a powerlifting comp in the summer though...

By the numbers of last years comp and my rebound lifts, i should win the bench part of it (classic bench/dead/squat), hold my own on the squat but fail miserably on the deadlift. Will be a good laugh


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Where did your deads top out last time you went heavy with them, around the 210 mark if memory serves correct?

Me and my glass back could be hot on your tail now :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

went to 220kg and then backed off lol...

sad thing is, i have to learn to dead without straps for this comp


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would call you a fkin fanny but Deads are the only thing i don't use straps for these days! My grip on all other pulling stuff is absolutely atrocious :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest/Calves

Bench

140kg - 6 reps (had to see where i was lol)

100kg - 20 reps

100kg - 12 reps

DB Incline Bench

90lbs - 12 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

90lbs - 8 reps

DB Flys

55lbs - 12 reps

55lbs - 12 reps

Cable Crossovers

7 plates - 12 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

Sitting calve raises

5 plates - 20 reps

5 plates - 15 reps

5 plates - 15 reps

Sitting calve raises (m/c)

stack - 15 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lats/biceps

chins

BW - 12 reps

BW - 10 reps

Lat Pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 12 reps

DB Curls

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

Hammer Curls

45lbs - 12 reps

45lbs - 12 reps

Rope Cable Hammer Curls

5 plates - 20 reps

5 plates - 20 reps

High Cable dual Curls

4 plates - 12 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

140kg - 12 reps

bent rows

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

low pulley rows

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

6 plates - 6 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

good workout, lowered reps and piled some more weight on.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo A! Just thought I'd pop in and see how it's all going being as we've not caught up in a while - sooo how are things?

Hope family life is good.

Training looks good, as ever


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers jem, life is good right now ta 

chest

flat bench (smith)

105kg - 8 reps

110kg - 8 reps

110kg - 7 reps

good start, equalled some previous bests

dumbbell incline press

100lbs - 10 reps

100lbs - 8 reps

100lbs - 8 reps

Dips

2x 20kg chains - 8 reps

2x 20kg chains - 7 reps

2x 20kg chains - 5 reps

love this exercise, the huge chains provide an added bonus

cable crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

great workout, back to some heavier stuff.... will stay at this rep range for a few weeks before dropping back to 6 reps and increasing the weight further.

230lbs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hooray for chains! Much much fun. :bounce: :thumb:

How're the contest prep induced shinsplint healing up? All sorted yet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

just put a rep comment on you lol.

all things that niggled n naggled during/post prep have healed thankfully!

shoulders are getting better and the knee no longer hurts when tensing the quad.

the chains are so cool, i am the only person who use them and it attracts some open mouth head scratching lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> just put a rep comment on you lol.
> 
> all things that niggled n naggled during/post prep have healed thankfully!
> 
> ...


 :lol: Read and will reply.

Great to hear you are all healed up and no longer creaking and cracking along.

Chains are indeed very cool. They had them at my old gym and chain squats were much fun. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

calves

yup....just calves today! It was meant to be a rest day but i wanted to blast these all on their own.

standing calve raises

260kg - 12 reps

300kg - 12 reps

300kg - 7 reps

260kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises

60kg - 15 reps

60kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

sitting calve raises (machine)

stack - 14 reps

stack - 14 reps

stack - 14 reps

all weights up on last weeks calve workout.

They are looking in fecking great shape...impressed with the size. I wear boot cut jeans and i can feel the back of my calves rubbing against the material as i walk

lost no strength in these since PCT

tape measure says 18" on the money


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lats/biceps

Chins

BW - 10 reps

BW - 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Still as strong as when on cycle, happy with this as its 3 plates away from the stack.

Close Grip Pulldowns

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 7 reps

DB Curls

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps

Can go to 60lbs next week no prob

Hammer Curls

55lbs - 8 reps

55lbs - 8 reps

Preacher DB Curls

35lbs - 8 reps

35lbs - 8 reps

Cable Curls

4 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

delts/triceps

overhead press

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

db laterals

45lbs - 6 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

cable side laterals

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

Rear DB Flys

25lbs -10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

Skulls/close grip press

60kg - 6 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Pushdowns

12 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

Single Hand Pushdowns

5 plates - 10 reps

4 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

Shrugs

140kg - 12 reps

150kg - 10 reps

150kg - 10 reps

Deadlifts (yup.....deads)

180kg - 10 reps

180kg - 6 reps

180kg - 6 reps

I was deadlifting the bar up for shrugs so thought 'why not'.

DB Rows

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

Low Pulley Rows

10 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

10 plates - 8 reps

Good workout but totally despirited by the fact i have found an abdominal hernia the size of a £2 coin 1" above my belly button.

Garrgggg fck it......

Guys at the gym offered their condolences....

Booking an appointment with the docs today to have it reparied with BUPA. I dont want to be doing abs n thighs poses with my intestines threatening the 1st row of the audience.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Back
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> ...


All the best with that I have had one for around 4 yrs now.

Went to the GP's then to hospital and they decided against operating TBH.

To be fair though hasn't caused me any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mick, i'm going to play on it saying i have trouble sleeping and coughing/sneezing.

i'm not competing with a hernia, they look hidious on stage dieted down


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Hernia's are not nice. Have a hug







and I hope the op goes smoothly and your abdominals return to the corrugated flatness they should be


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers GB 

docs booked for tuesaday so see if i can be reffered to BUPA...

chest

bench

145kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

130kg - 8 reps

very happy with this

db incline bench

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

20lbs up on last week

dips

2 chains - 8 reps

3 chains - 8 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

1x chain up!

they can cut off the blood supply to the brain though when draped over the neck lol.

cable crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps ---> 6 plates--->4 plates


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back/biceps

Saw a good routine in this months musclemag for middle back thickness so i thought i'd give it a shot.

Lat pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Chins

BW - 7 reps

BW - 6 reps

BW - 6 reps

Bent Rows

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

Low Pulley Wide grip rows

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

Reverse grip pulldowns

DB Rows

These two exercises were missed off as i was short of time but will do the full routine monday. Bloody good routine and back felt great after.

DB Curls

65lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

Hammer Curls

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

DB Preachers

35lbs - 7 reps

35lbs - 6 reps

Not too much size has been lost so far, half an inch down off the biceps, 48" chest which is a loss of 2"


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Shoulders Triceps

Standing OH Press

85kg - 6 reps

85kg - 6 reps

80kg - 6 reps

Upright rows

50kg - 15 reps

50kg - 15 reps

DB Laterals

45lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Cable laterals

3 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 8 reps

3 plates - 8 reps

Rear DB Raises

30lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

25lbs - 10 reps

Skulls/CG pressing

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Tri-Pushdowns

13 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

Rope OH Extensions

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Only 1/2" off biceps? You seem to be retaining the mass well. The shoulders/triceps routine looks suitably brutal, but I really like the back one.

Need to pick your brains...good exercises to build up the middle of the back?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yup, strength is still quite high too! happy days

This workout was in musclemag this month specifically for those wanting middle back to be brought up

back

BB Shrugs

160kg - 10 reps

165kg - 10 reps

165kg - 10 reps

(going to 170kg next week)

Lat Pulldowns

7 plates - 10 reps (easy?!)

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Strength seems to be quite high today

Chins

7 reps

7 reps

6 reps

Bent Rows

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

Low pulley rows - wide handle

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

Reverse grip pulldowns

5 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 12 reps

DB Rows

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

Strength was really high today, lifts are only a few KG's off where i was on cycle?!?!?!?!?

Size in my back has come along by the bucket loads, my dad is my biggest critic and said its really thickened up. Cant wait to go back on cycle and see what it will look like then lol.

weight is 232lbs so 12lbs down from when on cycle


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest

Bench

150kg - 3 reps

140kg - 6 reps

135kg - 6 reps

(drop set) 100kg - 6 reps

Went for 150 as i had 145 last week but it wasnt there for anything other than a triple. Encouraging though.... last PCT i was benching 120kg

DB Incline Press

120lbs - 5 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

110lbs - 5 reps

ffffffnark it.... bombed again..... eating has been low carbs for the last week though.

Dips

3 Chains - 6 reps

3 chains - 7 reps?

3 chains - 6 reps

still getting looks on these... you have 2 minutes tops before the chain weight cuts off blood supply to the head though lol.

Cable crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

bit of a hit n miss workout but happy with how i look


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chest
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


looking forward to a video of u exceeding the 2min warning haha...then ppl wud really stare hhaha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you wrapping the chains round your neck like a necklace? :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PMSL J, i'll see what i can do 

GB, Yup, around the shoulders like this


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

IB u look fecking awesome in tht pic with the chains, gd off season bro hehe


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nahhhh i've been bigger...thats after a 4 week virus...used to be twice the size of that  PMSL

------------------

Shoulders/Triceps

Smith OH Press

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Now avoiding this exercise, used to be ok on the shoulders but for the life of me i spent more time faffing out the bench position than concentrating on the lift.

Upright rows

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

Trying to find a good weight, will try 80kg next week for a PB which i know i can get

DB Laterals

45lbs - 8 reps PB

45lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Rear DB Laterals

35lbs - 10 reps PB

35lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 8 reps

Dropped the frikkin dumbell on my big toe on the last set which made calve training 'interesting'....

Sitting calve raises

70kg - 10 reps PB

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Sitting Calve raises

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

stack - 15 reps

Long pauses on the negatives.

Great workout! Strength is high right now

Throbbing big toe today still though grrrrrr


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Arms

EZ Curls (using arm blaster)

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

70lbs - 6 reps

70lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

hammer rope curls

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

11 plates - 10 reps

db preacher curls

40lbs - 7 reps PB

35lbs - 7 reps

Skulls

70kg - 8 reps

60kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Pushdowns

14 plates - 10 reps

14 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

OH Extensions

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Random Question...

Were you MMA Guy on MT? Might be going back a bit here!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i was, changed me name when i stopped MMA


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

How long you been training for BBing then? Was it like 18 months?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

been back training 2 years now to this month.

1st show was after 15 months, 2nd show was after 19 months


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> been back training 2 years now to this month.
> 
> 1st show was after 15 months, 2nd show was after 19 months


For your first show you looked staggering. Big props for only 15 months.

All the best for your training :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks WWR 

Itching to compete again, reading all these prep journals does that lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> thanks WWR
> 
> Itching to compete again, reading all these prep journals does that lol


I know what you mean, a few times I kicked myself - why didnt I start training 3 years ealier!!

I'm looking to compete but planning to do it in a couple years time. I honestly can not wait - I got some big dreams to achieve lol :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

BB Shrugs (smith)

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 10 reps

Lat Pulldowns

8 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Chins

8

6

6

Bent Rows

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 10 reps

need to go lighter on these

Wide grip low pulley rows

9 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

Reverse grip pulldowns

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

DB Rows

120lbs - 8 reps

120lbs - 8 reps

BW - 227lbs


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

On a non-training related note, stop playing so much Free For All.

Your server is always full and I can never join :lol:

Play some Hardcore HQ!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pmsl, whats your xbox log on?

i try for the life of me to join others but have no idea on how to once they invite me lol.

i play free for all as its funny as hell on Rust seeing everyone just die every 5 seconds 

Hardcore HQ, isnt that where you run at stupidly high speed?!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It's Bench3r, spent most of Sunday morning waiting for a slot to open in your f*cking games :lol:

The super speed glitch was temporary, they fixed it a while back.. seriously irritating lol, think I once stumbled across about 10 servers in a row before I found a normal one haha.

You can play HQ on Rust, it's only fun if you enjoy anal rape though pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heineken said:


> It's Bench3r, spent most of Sunday morning waiting for a slot to open in your f*cking games :lol:
> 
> The super speed glitch was temporary, they fixed it a while back.. seriously irritating lol, think I once stumbled across about 10 servers in a row before I found a normal one haha.
> 
> You can play HQ on Rust, it's only fun if you enjoy anal rape though pmsl


PMSL, it was the 1st time (and last!) i played HC HQ and i wondered how the hell anyone won lol.

I'll be on it again saturday day and sunday morning lol.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It is a good mode when it works properly mate, one of the better ones IMO, requires some actual team effort. Hit and miss getting a team that know what they're doing tough, too many people use it like team deathmatch.

You can earn mega points if you win and get a good k:d


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest

145kg - 6 reps

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 6 reps

DB Incline Press

120lbs - 4 reps ...booooo

110lbs - 7 reps

110lbs - 6 reps

Dips

3 chains - 7 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

3 chains - 6 reps

Cable crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

8 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Shoulders/Calves

The delts are tired from the chest session the day before but the bank holidays have compressed this training week.

OHP

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 7 reps

70kg - 6 reps

Upright rows

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

Cable laterals

3 plates - 7 reps

4 plates - 6 reps PB

Rear db flys

35lbs - 10 reps PB

35lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

Sitting calve raises

7 plates - 15 reps

7 plates - 12 reps

5 plates - 15 reps

Sitting MC Calve raises

stack - 12 slow reps

stack - 12 slow reps

stack - 12 slow reps

emphasis on the negative portion.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you dont mind mate any chance of seeing what a days eating looks like for you at the miin? are you following any sort of plan like carb cycling etc

also how you feeling pct is going? not long till mine now lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey hilly.

I've had a torrid time with my weight after coming off the gear and the only way to get back to having abs is pretty much eating feck all carbs.

not following a plan as such, more of an ongoing experiment.

PCT's going well now, i was shut down HARD despite tapering off the gear and introducing HCG. Zero libido and generally moody...turned into a right woman.

5 weeks on my libido is back, getting morning wood again and feeling great, will be coming off PCT meds in a week or two.

Diet:

6AM - 50g oats, 2 scoops whey

8:30am - 250g lean mince + bolegnese sauce

12pm - 2 large sandwhiches stuffed with meat on granary bread. + peanut butter on rice cakes

2:30pm - 250g lean mince + 50g basmati rice

PWO - Shake

Dinner - Jacket spud + meat n veg

Bedtime - 2 scoops whey

i swap the mince for turkey but keep the raw weight the same.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting stuff. have it all to deal with myself soon lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its not fun lol.... i spend every day staring at Mr Norma and lil Miss Tren all tucked up in the drawer 

arms

ez bar curls

65kg - 6 reps PB

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

70lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

65lbs - 6 reps

Cable curls (pulling from high station on cable cross over)

6 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps PB

7 plates - 10 reps

cable curls (low pulley on preacher bench)

8 plates - 15 reps

8 plates - 12 reps

Skulls

70kg - 7 reps

70kg - 6 reps

70kg - 6 reps

Pushdowns

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

back up to previous levels of strength

OH Extensions

10 plates - 10 reps PB

10 plates - 8 reps

Good session, strength still up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

CHEST/BICEPS

Bench (smith) - free weight bench was taken

140kg - 6 reps

145kg - 6 reps

140kg - 6 reps

DB Inclines

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

120lbs - 6 reps

these were pretty easy but the next level is 140lbs... last week these were a struggle and this week it was a walk in the park. nuts....

dips

3 chains - 8 reps

4 chains - 6 reps PB

3 chains - 6 reps

cable crossovers

10 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

ez bar curls

60kg - 6 reps

50kg - 7 reps

50kg - 7 reps

DB Curls

65lbs - 6 reps

60lbs - 6 reps

55lbs - 6 reps

Cable Preachers

7 plates - 10 reps

7 plates - 10 reps

Good session, trained with MT member stewynew, always good to have a spotter and a laugh during a workout.

training legs, yup...legs....on thursday. They havent been touched since december so this will be interesting!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs, first session since december

squats

120kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

110kg - 15 reps

hmmmm, 30kg/40kg drop but to be expected

Quads and hamstrings really cramping up, had to go outside for fresh air as i had the sudden gush of saliva = about to hurl [  ]

Leg extensions

35kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

35kg - 10 reps

Ham Curls

40kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Sitting calve raises (long negatives)

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70-60-50kg - 10,6,6 reps

Sitting calve raises (m/c)

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

stack - 10 reps

had a restless nights sleep as my quads were aching, girlfriend and dad laughing at me as i hobbled about worse than my dad who's just had a full knee replacement [  ]

DOMS a'plenty!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMs a plenty.  LOL liked that comment.

Coming along well dude, loving the thread.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, cheers geo!

OHP

70kg - 6 reps

75kg - 6 reps

75kg - 6 reps

Upright rows

70kg - 10 reps

75kg - 10 reps PB

70kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

45lbs - 6 reps

50lbs - 6 reps PB

45lbs - 6 reps

Cable laterals

4 plates - 6 reps

4 plates - 6 reps

4 plates - 6 reps

DB Laterals

35lbs - 10 reps

40lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

Skulls (super set with c.g press)

70kg - 3 reps + 3 assisted

60kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

Tri-pushdowns

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

14 plates - 12 reps

OH Rope extensions

8 plates - 10 reps

9 plates - 10 reps

Great workout, bombed on the skulls which was annoying this week


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:wub: that leg workout! You certainly didn't ease back into it after the long lay off :lol: Hope the DOMS are a bit better today.

Any good news on the hernia op?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

did your legs hold all their size whilst not training them?

and nice leg workout, i bet the doms lasted a few days


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs stayed around 27" untrained and with some definition, calves have been trained so they are still at a good size.

legs are totally fcked today, cannot walk properly nor sit/kneel without moans and cries of pain lol.

no news on BUPA yet, will chase them up monday


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

BB Shrugs

165kg - 10 reps

165kg - 10 reps

165kg - 10 reps

Up 5kg on last week

Lat pulldowns

8 plates - 7 reps

8 plates - 7 reps

7 plates - 8 reps

Chins

8 reps

6 reps

BB Rows

120kg - 8 reps

120kg - 8 reps

Low Pulley rows (wide handle)

9 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

9 plates - 8 reps

Reverse grip pulldowns

6 plates - 8 reps

6 plates - 8 reps

DB Rows

140lbs - 6 reps

140lbs - 6 reps

up from 120lbs last week.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm in this months BEEF magazine!!! 1st time ever being in a magazine! 

2nd from left


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats mate bet you are chuffed to bits being in the beef.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i am mate, something i've always wanted (corny i know!)

I've dropped carbs to bring up some good conditioning for the body power expo (i'm a tart i know lol) so energy levels are not as high today.

Chest

Incline Smith Press

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

DB Incline Flys

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

45lbs - 10 reps

Dips

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

Cable crossovers

9 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 10 reps

EZ Bar curls

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

50lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 8 reps

50lbs - 6 reps


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes you are a tart, i've seen your look at me post on 3 different sites now :lol:

How's the new training partner coping? (assuming he only posts on MT :whistling:  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BUT LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME

ME

ME

ME!!!

:lol:

New training partner has gone AWOL this week lol, oh well, it was a good 3 days last week :tongue:

He's working in London and having a tattoo done thursday etc etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

squats

140kg - 6 reps

150kg - 6 reps

160kg - 6 reps

not too bad considering

leg extensions

40kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

Glute Ham Raises

15 reps

10 reps

10 reps

Ham Curls

45kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

55kg - 8 reps

Standing calve raises

260kg - 10 reps

260kg - 10 reps

220kg - 10 reps

sitting calve raises

7 plates - 6 reps

6 plates - 10 reps

6 plates - 10 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

delts/triceps

db seated press

80lbs - 10 reps

80lbs - 8 reps

80lbs - 8 reps

upright rows

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

40lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

30lbs - 10 reps

Cable laterals

3 plates - 8 reps

2 plates -10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

Cable rear laterals

1 plates - 10 reps

1 plates - 10 reps

1 plates - 10 reps

skulls

60kg - 6 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

dips

12 reps

12 reps

10 reps

Tri-pushdowns

stack - 6 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

how have you found your strength levels? noticed any major changes? is your diet strict atm mate?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello mate, hope all is good.

I think i remember you saying you need to keep carbs relatively low in the off season to stop putting on the fat? I might be mistaken though.

If this is correct, out of interest, how many grams of carbs do you take in per day to keep lean etc?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

shauno said:


> how have you found your strength levels? noticed any major changes? is your diet strict atm mate?


strength levels have levelled off, losing some size but still maintaining my leg size to my annoyance! :laugh:

Diet is strict... i have to eat clean or i just blow up like a blimp... very carb sensitive



willsey4 said:


> Hello mate, hope all is good.
> 
> I think i remember you saying you need to keep carbs relatively low in the off season to stop putting on the fat? I might be mistaken though.
> 
> If this is correct, out of interest, how many grams of carbs do you take in per day to keep lean etc?


hey bud,

yes carbs have to be low otherwise i do lose my conditioning quickly.

I am currently trimming back some of the fat so i can at least look lean if i cant be big after PCT.

Carbs are around 200g a day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How much are you doing cardio wise mate?

As for the carbs thing, they're evil anyway LOL!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no cardio.... i hate doing it with a passion.

i'd rather tweak the diet so i dont have to do it, means less carbs but fck it, i dont want feet like chewed bubble gum again unless its for a show!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL!!! I hear every word you say on that one mate

My feet look like burnt naan breads!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha, it takes 10 weeks for them to stop developing blisters, then when you've obtained leather feet its all over 

Chest/Biceps

smith bench

90kg - 10 reps

90kg - 7 reps

90kg - 7 reps

incline smith

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 8 reps

80kg - 6 reps

Dips

3 chains - 6 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

2 chains - 8 reps

Cable crossovers

8 plates - 10 reps

8 plates - 8 reps

EZ Curls

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

DB Curls

40lbs - 10reps

40lbs - 8 reps

40lbs - 8 reps

Cable Preacher Curls (single hand)

6 plates - 6 reps

5 plates - 8 reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

fridays workout

delts/tri's

seated DB MP

90lbs - 6 reps

90lbs - 6 reps (1 spotted)

80lbs - 8 reps

front rows

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

DB Laterals

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

35lbs - 10 reps

Cable laterals

3 plates - 8 reps

2 plates - 8 reps

Cable Rear Flys

1 plate - 10 reps

1 plate - 10 reps

1 plate - 10 reps

Skulls

62.5kg - 6 reps

60kg - 6 reps

50kg - 6 reps

Dips

12

8

8

Pushdowns

14 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 reps

13 plates - 10 ---> 11 plates ---->9 plates

Tuesdays workout

DB Shrugs

120lbs x10

120lbs x10

120lbs x10

Lat Pulldowns

Plate 7 x7

Plate 8 x7

Plate 7 x7

Chins

BW x8

BW x8

BB Bent Rows

100kgx10

100kgx10

Wide Grip Low Pulley Rows

Plate 9 x 8

Plate 8 x 8

Plate 8 x 8

One Arm DB Rows

120lbs x 6

120lbs x 6

Close Grip Pulls

50kg x12

60kg x12

60kg x12


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

This journal will be quiet for the next few weeks.

I had minor surgery yesterday to repair an abdominal hernia, it went well but the doc has warned against all load bearing exercise for 2 weeks....joy!

see ya'll in a while


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad it went well! 2 weeks isn't very long break will do you good.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers bud, taking solpadol and diclofenac so its not too bad!

looks like a tiny scar too by the looks of things!


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad everything is okay for you mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm back baby!!!!

1st session back after a 2 week break, the hernia gave me no issues at all but it didnt stop me from testing the water with light weights.

chest/triceps

incline bench

pec deck

bench

tri-pushdowns

oh extensions

dips

felt good, weights lifted were seriously low.... so low i'm not even going to write them lol.

but the main thing is i'm on the mend and i can stop bouncing off the walls and irritating the missus


----------

